# dominique sachse



## roundman

for the guys that drool over her i hear she may be loose again? filing for a d i v o r c e in december


----------



## Terry G.

ya have ya ever noticed when she talks her face dont move ?????


----------



## Gilbert

Terry G. said:


> ya have ya ever noticed when she talks her face dont move ?????


she has a face?


----------



## roundman

dont surprise me, i think shes just a little stuck on herself,one time the camera came back up after commercial and caught her with a mirror stuck in her face, lol


----------



## speckle-catcher

dibs


----------



## saltwatersensations

Loose? Nah Ill pass!

J/K I'd tap that. (Back in my single days of course.)


----------



## jimmybobcat

She's heading to London this afternoon maybe she find something over there.


----------



## Ontherocks

saltwatersensations said:


> Loose? Nah Ill pass!
> 
> J/K I'd tap that. (Back in my single days of course.)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rhammock

Does she have a boat?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

That skinny ***** needs a cheese burger (and some fries), and possibly a skinny-*****-ectomy.

Somebody send her this ecard for me.


----------



## FATfisherman

I wonder if she likes 6 pack abs!?!


----------



## 24Buds

can I get a picture of the ole man sayin "i'd hit that three times!"?


----------



## JJGold1

Filing for divorce in December? Whatever you say Roundman.



roundman said:


> FILED, MR. PERFECT,LMFAO


Decided not to waste my 1000th post by responding, so I''ll edit. I did a public records search for December 2010 and it came up blank. Where did you get you information?


----------



## Pistol58

I thought she has been divorced for some time?? She hasnt worn her ring in a LONG time.









(yes I pay that close attention to Dom)


----------



## roundman

JJGold said:


> Filing for divorce in December? Whatever you say Roundman.


 FILED, MR. PERFECT,LMFAO


----------



## Pistol58

And be careful roundman, I started a thread last year about her and got a big slap on the hand. I learned my lesson...


----------



## roundman

Pistol58 said:


> And be careful roundman, I started a thread last year about her and got a big slap on the hand. I learned my lesson...


didnt see it under " faq " ok, ill let someone else take the heat, im outta this one, lmao


----------



## troutranger

Just goes to show ya. For every hot woman there is a guy tired of her ****.


----------



## Speckled

Wood nail


----------



## InfamousJ

pass.... she's to old, and used, to take a chance with... got any 20 year old news casters to discuss?


----------



## Timemachine

Ain't doin' nuttin for me either. I think it's the "OLD" I'm having trouble with.


----------



## Mike77015

J you might like this one:

http://www.ihatethemedia.com/hot-blonde-news-anchor-gives-new-meaning-to-the-phrase-turkey-gobbler


----------



## Texas T

*Sounds like very old news*



> Maybe. She married Scott O. Credeur in Houston on September 10, 1999. She has one child with Mr. Credeur whose name is Styles. There is a rumor floating around that she is getting a divorce and, according to the Harris County Clerk of Courts website, a "Dominique Sachse" filed for divorce in *December of 2009*. The website does not reveal when the case will be heard, the reason for the action, when it will be final, or if it has been withdrawn. Since she is no longer wearing a wedding ring on TV, and KPRC-TV has removed all references of her husband from her internet bio, my opinion is that she either is divorced or is about to be divorced.
> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Dominique_Sachse_married#ixzz1KeT01CVb
> ​


.


----------



## CORNHUSKER




----------



## ol billy

If we're selecting Houston news anchors I think I'll take Jennifer Reyna


----------



## Whiskey Girl

If she gained any weight her lips would blow up . . . they are scarey . . . did I just say that out loud . . . wg


----------



## FATfisherman

JesseTX said:


> If we're selecting Houston news anchors I think I'll take Jennifer Reyna


 X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## V-Bottom

Table material


----------



## MEGABITE

JesseTX said:


> If we're selecting Houston news anchors I think I'll take Jennifer Reyna


Her head is about 150% too big.


----------



## SetDaHook

I have a friend who has met and spent some time with Dominique, and she apparently has the personality of a pencil eraser, not to mention a non-existent butt (front side looks pretty good for the camera though).

X 10 on Jennifer Reyna, though.....:doowapsta


----------



## WilliamH

Sometimes I wish I spoke Spanish.


----------



## CORNHUSKER




----------



## ROBOWADER

*Wrong gender for you*

Thought you said sometime back that you were a ***.........



JesseTX said:


> If we're selecting Houston news anchors I think I'll take Jennifer Reyna


----------



## FATfisherman

Outside of Houston anchors *Robin Meade* is my all time favorite!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

. . . we're going to hail . . . ibtl . . . wg


----------



## birdband01

Picky :headknock

Tell me then... What's wrong with her???


----------



## Brew

FATfisherman said:


> Outside of Houston anchors *Robin Meade* is my all time favorite!


MAKING THAT LAST PIC MY NEW DESKTOP!! :bounce:


----------



## Pistol58

Ive never cared more about the traffic before in my life....who cares that I have 7 mile commute to the office! 

jennifer reyna is not ugly!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

birdband01 said:


> Picky :headknock
> 
> Tell me then... What's wrong with her???


she could comb her hair for starters. . . . wg


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Pistol58 said:


> Ive never cared more about the traffic before in my life....who cares that I have 7 mile commute to the office!
> 
> jennifer reyna is not ugly!


X2! Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## NewbieFisher

Whiskey Girl said:


> she could comb her hair for starters. . . . wg


you just put a hat on for your pic


----------



## Pistol58

Whiskey Girl said:


> she could comb her hair for starters. . . . wg


Jealousy is an evil monster... :rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60

i didn't realize so many 2coolers were still in high school.


----------



## Pistol58

mastercylinder said:


> i didn't realize so many 2coolers were still in high school.


Just a little fun MC, just like Im always wondering what your new avatar will be.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

NewbieFisher said:


> you just put a hat on for your pic


ur on the wrong thread Whiner . . . go make yourself a ham sandwich . . . wg


----------



## waterspout

Whiskey Girl said:


> she could comb her hair for starters. . . . wg


naaa,, one second later I'd mess it up! :slimer:


----------



## Pistol58

This thread is about to get shut down I can feel it. Something tells me Dom is secretly a mod on here.....

If you are out there in 2cool land Dom, tell Bill Balleza to start looking you in the eye.


----------



## speckle-catcher

SetDaHook said:


> I have a friend who has met and spent some time with Dominique, and she apparently has the personality of a pencil eraser, not to mention a non-existent butt (front side looks pretty good for the camera though).
> 
> X 10 on Jennifer Reyna, though.....:doowapsta


I met her one time, about 15 years ago.

don't remember checking the backside, but the front was goooood.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Pistol58 said:


> Jealousy is an evil monster... :rotfl:


 :tongue: . . . wg


----------



## waterspout

mastercylinder said:


> i didn't realize so many 2coolers were still in high school.


Ask the nurse nicely to take you for your stroll now and quit think'n! :slimer:


----------



## Whiskey Girl

waterspout said:


> naaa,, one second later I'd mess it up! :slimer:


I think somebody already beat you to it . . . wg


----------



## speckle-catcher

mastercylinder said:


> i didn't realize so many 2coolers were still in high school.


says the guy with the largest collection of girlie avatars on 2cool.

:rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58

SetDaHook said:


> I have a friend who has met and spent some time with Dominique, and she apparently has the personality of a pencil eraser, not to mention a non-existent butt (front side looks pretty good for the camera though).
> 
> X 10 on Jennifer Reyna, though.....:doowapsta


 If you wanted someone who could recite passages of shakespeare and to share hidden tales from her past over fresh hot tea, this might be discouraging. Im sure most would choose the pencil eraser!! HAHHAHA...


----------



## Bocephus

Dominique ?......no matter how fine she is, somebody, somewhere is probably tired of putting up with her chit.


----------



## flatscat1

I'd offer up French newscaster Melissa Theuriau:


----------



## waterspout

speckle-catcher said:


> says the guy with the largest collection of girlie avatars on 2cool.
> 
> :rotfl:


Bwaaahahaha,,, right as DR Pepper slams my screen!!!!!! :rotfl::brew::rotfl:


----------



## Shakedown282

What about Lucy Nolan


----------



## Mont

speckle-catcher said:


> I met her one time, about 15 years ago.
> 
> don't remember checking the backside, but the front was goooood.


15 years ago she was standing in ditches half full of water telling us about the impending flood with her slickers on.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I'mma hafta throw some cold water on this thread fore ya'll get in trouble...
















































Deborah Wrigley


----------



## birdband01

flatscat1 said:


> I'd offer up French newscaster Melissa Theuriau:


Well played Flatscat1... well played


----------



## flatscat1

birdband01 said:


> Well played Flatscat1... well played


Thanks, A google image search will turn up more interesting pictures. She is French you know....


----------



## Main Frame 8

Viva La Mexico

http://www.google.com/search?q=ines...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1258&bih=844


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I feel a blizzard. 
:rotfl:



speckle-catcher said:


> I'mma hafta throw some cold water on this thread fore ya'll get in trouble...
> 
> Deborah Wrigley


----------



## T_Sebastian

No Love for Megan? What gives?


----------



## Tortuga

Personally....I prefer the gals on "The Naked News".... Kinda takes yore mind off of all the bad thangs goin' on in the world.....:rotfl:

(dont think I better post pix, though..Mont is already on this thread.)


----------



## Speckled

birdband01 said:


> Well played Flatscat1... well played


Looks great, but she is in France :headknock.

One could actually knock Sachse's socks off here in Houston :rotfl:.

In these two pipe-dreams, one seems more likely then the other :wink:, but with both seemingly very far fetched h: for most of us hwell::rotfl:.

 Hearing about Sachse's back side :frown:. Guess I'll go back to the front-side .


----------



## mastercylinder60

i heard that dominique is going to give you boys a free squirrel shot on the news monday night at exactly 6:12:30. be tuned in.


----------



## Worm Drowner

Girls from Memorial (and Westchester and Stratford) didn't associate with us riff-raff from the other side of the Katy freeway. Our daddies didn't make enough money.


Heck, let's go down memory lane. How about Amanda Arnold or Shara Fryer?


----------



## Bocephus

mastercylinder said:


> i heard that dominique is going to give y'all a free squirrel shot on the news monday night at exactly 6:12:30. be tuned in.


It's not squirrel season !


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bocephus said:


> It's not squirrel season !


don't they shed in the summer?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

speckle-catcher said:


> don't they shed in the summer?


Depends on which kind of squirrel you're talkin bout. For instance, Fox Tail Squirrels seem to carry a bushier tail year round. No matter though, when properly marinated they're all good eatin.


----------



## speckle-catcher

hey, there's a tile job down in the classifieds that needs bidding on.


----------



## mastercylinder60

this is y'all's chance for the big time. she's not going to be wearing any panties. 6:12:30. be tuned in. thank me later.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

speckle-catcher said:


> hey, there's a tile job down in the classifieds that needs bidding on.


:brew:


----------



## 24Buds

mastercylinder said:


> this is y'all's chance for the big time. she's not going to be wearing any panties. 6:12:30. be tuned in. thank me later.


 Ill be workin. DVR it and upload it fur me!


----------



## PBD539

birdband01 said:


> Picky :headknock
> 
> Tell me then... What's wrong with her???


 
Man look at the Ewok she is married to!!!???


----------



## Blk Jck 224

CORNHUSKER said:


> Depends on which kind of squirrel you're talkin bout. For instance, Fox Tail Squirrels seem to carry a bushier tail year round. No matter though, when properly marinated they're all good eatin.


Cat squirrell isn't quite as bushy...Jus Sayin.


----------



## birdband01

PBD539 said:


> Man look at the Ewok she is married to!!!???


Ewok lmao! :rotfl:

She's good looking enough for the both of em though


----------



## NewbieFisher

mastercylinder said:


> this is y'all's chance for the big time. she's not going to be wearing any panties. 6:12:30. be tuned in. thank me later.


from the man who lives in his depends.


----------



## Shakedown282

mastercylinder said:


> i heard that dominique is going to give you boys a free squirrel shot on the news monday night at exactly 6:12:30. be tuned in.


 I saw one of those Squirrels before, to me it looked more like a Black Cat with a Red Bird in its mouth.


----------



## Bobby

Here she is without her makeup!!


----------



## SetDaHook

Shakedown282 said:


> I saw one of those Squirrels before, to me it looked more like a Black Cat with a Red Bird in its mouth.


I saw the exact same thing.....Think I was watching BET network!!


----------



## NewbieFisher

"i'm going for my brazilian....wish me luck....wg"


----------



## bobbyoshay

NewbieFisher said:


> "i'm going for my brazilian....wish me luck....wg"


I know who does her "brazillian"......Dominique's that is


----------



## speckle-catcher

bobbyoshay said:


> I know who does her "brazillian"......Dominique's that is


Let us know how many PM you get requesting details.


----------



## Johnny9

Dominique lives on the west side in Royal Oaks CC. Seen her 3 times with hubby, ex-hubby or abouttobeexhubby. *Guys she is one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.* *When I saw her she had no makeup on* and dressed to go to Work at Channel 2 at 4:30 to 5:00 pm. Always sat with her back to the public so she wouldn't be noticed. I've always said she will be single one day after saw I her dorky looking husband.


----------



## poppadawg

I'm with you. I think she is a world class beauty. I always wondered why she wasn't snapped up by a larger market. Also very curious as to how old she is?


----------



## Timemachine

poppadawg said:


> ...... very curious as to how old she is?


Uhhhhh(?)...YOU'RE OVER ANALYZING IT!!!


----------



## Shakedown282

poppadawg said:


> I'm with you. I think she is a world class beauty. I always wondered why she wasn't snapped up by a larger market. Also very curious as to how old she is?


 Houston is the 4th largest city in the country, where would you suggest she go Mexico City.


----------



## WilliamH

Shakedown282 said:


> Houston is the 4th largest city in the country, where would you suggest she go Mexico City.


She can't compete in the Mexican TV market.


----------



## batmaninja

http://dominiquesachse.tv/about-dominique/

Best I can do is atleast 35.......did score her email address though, yea buddy!

[email protected]


----------



## Privateer

let me know when Jennifer Reyna is "loose"!


----------



## SURF Buster

Shakedown282 said:


> What about Lucy Nolan


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Timemachine

WilliamH said:


> She can't compete in the Mexican TV market.


Amen to THAT!!!


----------



## Rippin_drag

roundman said:


> for the guys that drool over her i hear she may be loose again? filing for a d i v o r c e in december


Link?


----------



## dwilliams35

I always liked her a lot more early in her career (even as far back as riding around on the helicopter doing traffic for 104...), when she just put on this tgirl next door kind of air: just seemed like she was having a good time. As soon as they gave her an anchor job, or even hinted at it, she did the diva thing: lotsa makeup, expensive clothes, etc.... A real step down in my book.


----------



## Rusty S

roundman said:


> for the guys that drool over her i hear she may be loose again? filing for a d i v o r c e in december


 She hasn't been wearing a ring in a year, go get her quickstick. rs


----------



## Rusty S

Privateer said:


> let me know when Jennifer Reyna is "loose"!


And like I would tell you that. rs


----------



## scwine

Yeah, I thought this has been done a few years ago. I used to train and work w/ her soon-to-be ex-husband, Scott. He started out as her trainer and then the relationship went from there. Big dude, back in the day.


----------



## Rusty S

scwine said:


> Big dude, back in the day.


He was a BMF'r when I met him. rs


----------



## BullyARed

Her lips! OMG! Her lips!


----------



## justinsfa

Shes the definition of SHAAAAA-WING!


----------



## Chief317

Jennifer Reyna - Miss Rockwear 2003


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

we share custody of our love child,


it was late , the wine was flowing


----------



## iridered2003

*DS needs some meat*

DS needs to put some meat on them bones. jennifer raynas the only reason i get out of bed monday thur friday


----------



## Lat22

Meh


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Now I am laughing!!!*



speckle-catcher said:


> I'mma hafta throw some cold water on this thread fore ya'll get in trouble...
> 
> Deborah Wrigley


Really! That looks like old twang leather!:rotfl:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Deborah Wrigley, AKA "Catfish", is best known for her interpretive dancing at the now famous Herky Heidenheimer Home for Hobos (4H.)

Formerly married to JesseTX she now states that his excesses were the main reason she never went for the anchor job at News2 Houston.


----------



## speckle-catcher

catfish?

:rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks

InfamousJ said:


> pass.... she's to old, and used, to take a chance with... got any 20 year old news casters to discuss?


how about ol' bobblehead nef?


----------



## carryyourbooks

mastercylinder said:


> this is y'all's chance for the big time. she's not going to be wearing any panties. 6:12:30. be tuned in. *thank me later*.


no. you're not wearing them for her, are you? just askin'.:rotfl:


----------



## Mullet

*Hop*

I just noticed Dominique looks a lot like Hops wife Gloria.
So take it easy on her.

I personally appreciate my wife taking care of herself. She spends a lot of time in front of a mirror and looks as hot as when I met her 25 years ago.


----------



## BullyARed

She looks like a high maintenance chic!


----------



## roundman

BullyARed said:


> She looks like a high maintenance chic!


x2, very high


----------



## Anjinsan

BullyARed said:


> She looks like a high maintenance chic!


Are there any other kind?


----------



## BullyARed

Anjinsan said:


> Are there any other kind?


Yes, Wrecking Chic, Loose Chic, Lib Chic, Hard Chic, Hot Chic, Cold Chic, etc...


----------



## fwoodwader

The girl that does the mid day news on Channel 2 is about ten times as hot...i think her name is Jennifer Reyna...


----------



## reeltimer

Who is the Hottie that was reporting about some horses or livestock on Fox the other night?


----------



## fwoodwader

reeltimer said:


> Who is the Hottie that was reporting about some horses or livestock on Fox the other night?


Is this the hottie you are talking about?

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/about_us/Kristin_Kane


----------



## Mullet

*Daughter*

I you think my wife spend a lot of time in front of a mirror.
Then you haven't met my daughter.


----------

